# Need help- fattening up Zeplin!



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

I do not know what to feed him. I have gone through many different kibbles. He just will not eat much. However- he will eat if we feed him chicken or some peanut butter. He had a small belly ache a few weeks ago and we were told to give him some chicken. ever since then he does not want his kibble unless he is REALLY hungry. But now I am nervous because he is a bit skinny- as per the vet and he wants him to eat a bit more and gain about 1/2 a pound.

What is some good food to feed Zeplin? 

As for the kibble- he is only being good brands. Right now he is eating Nature's Best, He has eaten Wellness and Wild something or other and before that he was eating Solid Gold.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know there are many on this forum that will disagree with me; but it is impossible for a dog to starve itself. Constant changing of its diet will make a picky eater. A dog will eat the same kibble day after day for years and never complain. He just has to be hungry. I never worry about the not eating. Give your dog a day or so of the same food at the same time each day for 20 minutes or so to eat then take it up. After a day or so, he will get the idea and start eating what is put before him and never be a picky eater again. The dog will get hungry between the meals and yes he will eat. Also, to many treats will keep them from eating the dog food of choice. Dogs a little thin are healthier dogs and live longer lives.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, I am sure there is much advice if you google- satin balls, evo the kibble, adding home cooked, putting in oils, syrups, etc. My Dasher is a skinny guy and I have tried everything. That being said, he passed the 10lb mark when I quit giving in and quit worrying about it. I was trying anything and everything to get him to gain weight and I was creating an even pickier monster. The best advice I got, if your dog is healthy, he won't starve himself. Do you have someone else that can go over your hav and see how thin he really is? What about getting a blood panel done to make sure everything is up to par? I think there is a lot of variety in this breed and I am not sure I would trust one vets opinion.

All that being said, Dash weighs more now on a raw diet, he also had a full blood panel done. He has also matured and he is doing agility quite often so he has bulked up his thighs (10.4lbs!) You can still feel every rib but I think that will only change when he quits playing all day, fetching, chasing squirrels, and most of all being Dasher- he is an active dog that loves life and burns off whatever he eats (I should take lesson!)


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys- you made me feel better...:tea:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I know there are many on this forum that will disagree with me; but it is impossible for a dog to starve itself. Constant changing of its diet will make a picky eater. A dog will eat the same kibble day after day for years and never complain. He just has to be hungry. I never worry about the not eating. Give your dog a day or so of the same food at the same time each day for 20 minutes or so to eat then take it up. After a day or so, he will get the idea and start eating what is put before him and never be a picky eater again. The dog will get hungry between the meals and yes he will eat. Also, to many treats will keep them from eating the dog food of choice. Dogs a little thin are healthier dogs and live longer lives.


I agree.


----------

